# Kaulquappen entwickeln sich nicht



## Wels (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen
In unserem Teich sind immer noch viele Kaulquappen im Anfangsstadion. Viel Der Kaulis sind zu Fröschen und kleinen Molchen geworden. Viele aber sind in ihrer Entwicklung stehen geblieben,woran liegt das?


----------



## Bebel (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen entwickeln sich nicht*

Hallo Franz

Die Rotbauchunke wandelt sich erst im September / Oktober um.
Deine Kaulquappen könnten auch Geburtshelferkröten werden, die brauchen ein Jahr um sich umzuwandeln. 
In seltenen fällen braucht auch die __ Knoblauchkröte ein Jahr.

Laß Dich überraschen 

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Wels (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen entwickeln sich nicht*

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort
ich freu mich schon:beeten
die kleinen fröschen werd schön langsam weniger ..die bösen Amséln fressen sie:evil


----------



## Xeal (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen entwickeln sich nicht*

Hallo, 
ich habe mich lustigerweise genau das gleiche gefragt


----------



## butzbacher (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen entwickeln sich nicht*

Hallo Franz,

welche Lurcharten hast du denn sicher in deinem Teich bestimmen können bzw. welche sind denn als Vorkommen in deiner Region bekannt?

@bebel

Gleich auf Raritäten wie die __ Geburtshelferkröte zu tippen, find ich sehr übertrieben. 

Es kann sich ebenso um ganz einfache __ Grünfrösche handeln, auch diese laichen relativ spät.

Gruß Andre


----------



## elkop (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen entwickeln sich nicht*

naja, ich will ja net gscheitln, aber quappen von __ kröten und fröschen kennt man eigentlich schon auseinander, oder?


----------



## butzbacher (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen entwickeln sich nicht*

Hallo elkop,

grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber weder Knoblauch- noch Geburtshelferkröten sind "echte __ Kröten".

Und Kaulquappen zu unterscheiden ist auch nicht so einfach.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Wels (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen entwickeln sich nicht*

hallo andre
weiß leider nicht was da bei mir so alles im teich rumkrebst ich lass mich überraschen. dies jahr hatten wir jede menge laich im teich. was mich besonders freut ist dass viele __ molche gelaicht haben und sich der nachwuchs prächtig entwickelt


----------



## Bebel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kaulquappen entwickeln sich nicht*

Hallo Franz

Bin ganz neidisch, bei mir fressen diese frechen Orfen alles was sich bewegt im Teich und dabei noch ins Maul passt. Muß wohl doch noch ein Biotop anlegen.

@Hallo Andre

Ich wollte keine Raritätenbestimmung vornehmen sondern lediglich anmerken, daß die Kaulquappen wahrscheinlich keine Entwicklungsstörung haben, sondern einfach einer Gattung angehören (welcher auch immer) die etwas länger braucht als andere.

Gruß Bebel


----------

